# Expats in Baguio?



## TeacherTraveller (Feb 7, 2016)

I'm going to be moving to Baguio in a few months. I was wondering what the expat community is like for younger working folks! There's seems to be a larger retiree community.


----------



## Tiz (Jan 23, 2016)

I'd guess that's true anywhere in PH.

Even here in Makati, I bump into more retirees than I do working folk (young or not so young)


----------



## CodyDeegan (Jul 21, 2015)

Most of the expats here in Makati works in companies in Ayala Ave which is logical since it is the Central Business District. I think it is normal for retiree expats to be in Baguio due to the climate which could be characterized by other expats to be similar in their country of origin.


----------



## rpmorley (Oct 30, 2012)

I retired to Baguio, it has a large college crowd and tourist spots. PM me and I will answer your questions and tell you what I know.


----------

